# Bei mir Updated er garnicht!



## Tyger (11. Juli 2005)

Also ich habe jetzt zig mal versucht BLASC einem Update zu unterziehen aber es ist immer die Version 0.5.1 Build 60 aber auf der Seite wurde ja bereits der 0.5.2 erwähnt, aber zum Download gibts den auch nicht!!!
Wie bekomme ich nun die Version 0.5.2???

Gruß, Tyger


----------



## Poximus (11. Juli 2005)

Tyger schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe jetzt zig mal versucht BLASC einem Update zu unterziehen aber es ist immer die Version 0.5.1 Build 60 aber auf der Seite wurde ja bereits der 0.5.2 erwähnt, aber zum Download gibts den auch nicht!!!
> Wie bekomme ich nun die Version 0.5.2???
> 
> Gruß, Tyger
> [post="95208"][/post]​




Deinstalliere einfach mal dein Blasc dann lädst du dir die neue version unter download runter und installierst es nochmal neu! dann sollte es sogar bei dir funktionieren. das ist halt die einfachste lösung.!

mfg
Poxi


----------



## B3N (11. Juli 2005)

Einfach Autoupdate benutzen, damit solltest du auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht werden. Ansonsten, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Tyger (11. Juli 2005)

Poximus schrieb:
			
		

> Deinstalliere einfach mal dein Blasc dann lädst du dir die neue version unter download runter und installierst es nochmal neu! dann sollte es sogar bei dir funktionieren. das ist halt die einfachste lösung.!
> 
> mfg
> Poxi
> [post="95219"][/post]​



Habe deine Anweisung befolgt leider nix... 
es gibt ja auch keine neue version im download breich, sonder nur die die ich schon hatte (die alte) sonst wäre ich auch auf die idee gekommen  :wink: 
er lädt zwar die news aber sonst passiert mit dem client nix   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poximus (12. Juli 2005)

Tyger schrieb:
			
		

> Habe deine Anweisung befolgt leider nix...
> es gibt ja auch keine neue version im download breich, sonder nur die die ich schon hatte (die alte) sonst wäre ich auch auf die idee gekommen  :wink:
> er lädt zwar die news aber sonst passiert mit dem client nix
> 
> ...



hhhm.....
Startet dein Blasc? oder macht es garnichts? also siehst du das BlascSymbol unten rechts in der Taskleiste?

Wenn ja wie startest du dein wow?
Probiers mal mit rechtsklick auf das Blasc symbol und dann "start wow".

lg
Poxi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glurak (12. Juli 2005)

Beio mir zeigt blasc unter info auch immer noch die version 0.5.1 Build 60 an  


habe windows erst heute neu aufgesetzt kann also nicht an mir liegen.


----------



## B3N (12. Juli 2005)

0.5.1 BUILD 60 ist die aktuelle Version. Hast du eine Firewall aktiv? BLASC benötigt Port 80(HTTP) und 21(FTP), diese sollten beide frei sein.


----------



## spoon (12. Juli 2005)

ich habe das selbe problem wie Tyger ... steht halt da, das er die daten versendet, aber er ist sofort bei 100% und hat ne übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 0 kB/s

ich denke mal des liegt daran, das er den pfad von der SavedVariables.lua nicht kennt, weil bei nem manuellen update geht das ohne probleme

mfg spoon


----------



## B3N (12. Juli 2005)

spoon schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe das selbe problem wie Tyger ... steht halt da, das er die daten versendet, aber er ist sofort bei 100% und hat ne übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 0 kB/s
> 
> ich denke mal des liegt daran, das er den pfad von der SavedVariables.lua nicht kennt, weil bei nem manuellen update geht das ohne probleme
> 
> ...



Den Pfad muss er kennen, du hast ja in der BLASC-Config dein WoW Verzeichnis angegeben. Könnt ihr mal bitte folgendes versuchen? Startet BLASC bitte im Debug-Modus (Link dazu sollte im Startmenu sein). Startet dann WoW, beendet es wieder und schickt mir dann die debug.txt zu bzw. hängt sie hier im Thema dazu.

Die Debug.txt findet ihr im BLASC Verzeichnis unterhalb eures WoW Verzeichnisses.


----------



## spoon (12. Juli 2005)

kk, mach ich nachher mal wenn ich wieder @ home bin


----------



## Lyssander (12. Juli 2005)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, er scheint die Datei nicht wirklich hochzuladen, denn ein Upload sollte eigentlich länger dauern als 0 Sekunden ;-)

Die Debug.txt hängt an.


----------



## spoon (12. Juli 2005)

lol ... net mal der debugger funzt richtig -.-

ich starte .. der macht nen bissle was, und beendet sich dann selbst ... komm net mal dazu WoW zu starten ...

hier die debug.txt

?: hab btw. BLASC schon neu drauf gemacht ... daran liegts also net


----------



## Tyger (15. Juli 2005)

also, wie jetzt? welche ist denn die aktuelle blasc version???
bei mir wird version 0.5.1 build 60 angezeigt, aber ich hatte mal gelesen das die aktuellste version 0.5.2 ist oder habe ich mich verlesen?
BLASC startet bei mir ganz normal ist auch unten in der leiste, wenn der blasc autoupdater startet will er immer 2 aktualisierungen runterladen, das geht aber irgendwie so fix das ich glaube das er nicht wirklich was runterlädt zumal die version auch immer die gleiche bleibt... 
aber ansonsten scheint es zu gehen, er lädt das profil hoch aber auch nicht immer...


----------



## Thalion (15. Juli 2005)

Das muß man unterscheiden.

Das BLASC-Hauptprogramm (Windows Anwendung) steht bei 0.5.1 Build 60.
Der BALSCProfiler (in WoW) steht auf 0.5.2 (sieht man im Textfenster nach dem einloggen).

Etwas unglücklich gewählt.

BTW: Der Upload geht sehr schnell. Der Profiler lädt nicht die ganze SavedVariables.lua hoch, sondern nur den Teil, der für die Datenbank wichtig ist. Bleiben also nur 3-4k an Daten. Die sind selbst mit ISDN schnell hochgeladen.


----------

